# عجلات الطائرات



## مهندس وليد سمير (7 يونيو 2006)

السلام عليكم....
متى يتم استبدال عجلات الطائره او بعد كم هبوط؟؟


----------



## Tripoli (7 يونيو 2006)

هذا يعتمد على نوع ووزن الطائرة و نوعية العجلات المستخدمة, و لكن استطيع القول ان للعجلات طبقات معينة تظهر واضحة فى العجلات القديمة بحيث يتم تغيير العجلة عند وصول التاكل الى لطبقة الثالثة.


----------



## مهندس وليد سمير (7 يونيو 2006)

كتر خيرك انا اللي اعرفه ان العجل ده بيتملي بغاز النتروجين


----------



## Tripoli (7 يونيو 2006)

لا اعتقد ذلك يمكن فى بعض الطائرات لكن الشى الذى شفته بعيونى ان العجلات تملاء بهواء عادى


----------



## مهندس وليد سمير (7 يونيو 2006)

انت متاكد يا اخي انا بصراحه ما شفتش بعيني بس قريت الكلام ده يبقي انت الاصح والف شكر علي ردك عليه


----------



## مهندس طيار (8 يونيو 2006)

*Landing Gear chapter 32*

We will talk about 
•	Construction
•	Brack system
•	Extension retraction system
•	Stearing system
•	Anti-skid system 
•	Control & indication system​


----------



## Ayman Qadre (9 يونيو 2006)

_ممكن معلوم اوسع يا اخي _


----------



## مهندس طيار (17 يونيو 2006)

Costruction 
Main structural part of the tyre is the casing which is built up of several layers of plies of fabric manufactured from natural or more frequently,synthetic material impergnated with rubber. http://www.arab-enTyre beads
Bead wires are usualiy of a copper-coated high tensile steel , and are wrapped in several layers of rubberized fabric together with various rubber fillers ,which occupy gaps between the wires .The bead portion of the tyre is covered with further layers of rubberized fabric which extend up the walls of the casing .
Tyre casing 
The outer faces of the casing are coverd with a layer of rubber forming the side walls while the outer diameter of the tyre is coverd with thick layer of abrasion resistant tread rubber which protects the casing and provides a wearing surface in contact with the ground .the tyred may be smooth or patterned 
Tyre Tread 
To give good adhesion on hard wet runways , the pettern tread type tyre is used. The edges of the pattern cut through the water on a wet runway and make contact with the runway itself , so reducing aqua planing and possibility of dangrous loss of control during the landing and take-off runs . the tyrs are re-inforced with layers of strenthening fabric .
Tread Re-Inforcing :
The treads of some tyres are re-inforced with layers of strengthening fabric . The fabric is sometimes referred to as re-inforcing 

g.org/vb//uploaded/14229_1150564145.jpg


----------



## eldaly (17 يونيو 2006)

نعم تملاء عجلات الطائرات بالنيتروجين حيث انهو غاز خامل غير قابل للاشتعال وبالنسبه لمن يقول انه تملاء بالهواء العادى فهذه المعلومة خطيره جدا وقد وقوع بسبب ذالك بعض الحوادث الجسيمه 
وقد يحدث فى بعض الحلات للضروره وفى عدم وجود غاز النيتروجين وفى الطائرات الصغيره فقط والتى تطير على مستويات منخفضه ان تملاء بالهواء العادى وربما يكون اخى الذى شاف بعينه يتحدث عن طائره من هذا النوع وكما قلت وللتاكيد الطائرات الصغيره فقط والتى تطير على مستويات منخفضه كطائرات الرش وما شبه ذالك وفى عدم وجود النيتروجين وهذا للتاكيد على مدا خطورة هذا الموضوع وشكرا


----------



## مهندس طيار (18 يونيو 2006)

اخي العزيز الدالي 
كلامك صحيح مئة بالمئه مشكور علي معلوماتك الجميله 
لاكن اظن ان اخي الذي ذكر رؤيته للعجلات تملاء بالهواء من المحتمل ان يكون رأها اثناء اختبار العجلات 
والذي من المفروض ان يتم اختباره بالنيتروجين ايضا لاكن هناك بعض شركات الطيران (بتوفر ) وبتختبر العجلات بالهواء ثم تقوم بتفريغها وتقوم بملئها بالنيتروجين 
وبالمناسبه لا يتم ملئ ممتص الصدمات الخاص بالعجل بالهواء ايضا ولاكنه يتم ملئه بالنيتروجين لكي لان الهواء الجوي يحتوي علي بخار مء من الممكن ان يسبب صدا او تأكل


----------



## eng_jaguar (26 يونيو 2006)

معلومات قيمه جدا


----------

